# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Which card to go for?

## Travel2

Ok not sure this is the right forum to post it but mods feel free to move....

Currently deliberating over which type of money card to go for whilst travelling around south east asia and india (6 months)


So I'm stuck whether to opt for a Debit card with a nationwide account, a santander Credit card and a FAirfex prepaid card..

Does anyone have any advice or tell me of their experience with any of these?

thanks!!

----------


## alexrock23

My advice is that you carry the lot - rupees, traveller's cheques, US$ and a card. Yes it's a pain to carry loads of stuff but it does give the greatest amount of options. Keeping it all safe is the priority. Just carry enough money with you for a few days and make sure you fully understand any charges you'll attract before you use your card. Also take copies of all your TC numbers and keep one copy back home.

----------


## denzilpaul11

Nice to share your idea. But I have used master card out of the station. It is very useful for me. I hope that You will also use it and get the enjoy of the travel.

----------


## normankane11

Well, Master is substitution option. I have noticed that Most of people who ever gone for out of country , They are still use business cards such as kingfisher and other co-operatives community's cards. I am impressed to read your idea.

----------


## johnwill172

It totally depends on you and the expense you are gonna do. I always carry a credit card with myself whenever I am traveling abroad. Carrying credit cards along with you when going abroad has many benefits such as: you don't need to carry cash with yourself and you can stay tension free.

----------


## davidsmith36

Best card in India:
1.Standard Chartered SuperValue Titanium Credit Card
2.Yatra SBI Credit Card
3.The Jet Airways American Express Platinum Credit Card
4.HSBC Visa Platinum Card

----------

